# Brown dust and gray-green threads...



## mangochanchito (Feb 12, 2009)

Our 20 gallon aquarium is covered in light, fluffy brown spots that must be algae. I can't find anything about them though--my oto (of 1 week) doesn't seem to eat it, and it sits on all my leaves, weighing them down and preventing photosynthesis.

Then there's the long wispy threads, some green, some gray-transparent, that cling to my favourite plant and choke its lower leaves. I think it's two different kinds, because the light green comes off wound around a toothpick but the gray is just too thin for it.

If I read correctly: CO2 will help with the gray algae? Ours was off for a time. pH 7.4, KH 3.5, Ammonia 0.1 and probably about to climb (lots of new fish), hopefully CO2 will slowly send the water into the acidic range.

Any advice? We've only had this tank for 6 weeks. Thanks!

-Ryan Sanja & Will


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

hair algae? and is the tank finished cycling completely?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You should get some fast growing stem plants in there to eat up the ammonia. Sound like you have diatoms. It is curious that your ottos won't eat it. Are you sure that it's just not too much for them to handle?

The long green thread algae might be clado. Look here to ID it.

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

The best thing for algae control is fast growing stem plants. My favorite is Najas sp Roraima. It extremely fast, uses up ammonia like crazy. You could also use hornwort, wisteria... any FAST grower. Look in the For Sale forum or at your LFS. If you can get your tank cycled it will stop your algae.

In the meantime - 
1. Cut/pull algae out. 
2. Stuff tank with fast growing plants. 
3. Get amano shrimp - they eat algae - all kinds - even clado!! (only thing I know that eats clado)


----------

